# Air powered tools



## 1saxman (Jun 9, 2005)

*New Compressor*

Actually, a used one, but new to me! It's a 25 gal horizontal tank older Craftsman oiless in excellent condition. I've already checked it out and confirmed auto cut-off, etc. It has a filter and separate regulator added with galvanized iron piping, and I have bought a new combined filter, regulator and oiler to replace it with, and will probably replace all the iron fittings with brass. Since the air hose connects to this device, it obviously needs a brace of some kind to take the strain off the 1/4" piping. Also obviously, you can't drill into the tank, so I plan on fabricating a brace of 1 1/4" x 1/16" steel plate and using PC-7 epoxy to attach it to the tank. The filter ass'y has a mounting bracket between the filter and oiler that will just bolt to the brace. Does anybody have any other thoughts on how to do this?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

DO NOT USE BRASS! It will crystallize under vibration and fail. Connect your support bracket to the motor support or other bracket already welded to the tank. Most epoxies will not attach well to metal or accept the heat/expansion/contraction.


----------



## gary300 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have this HF detail spray gun and use it all the time for small around the house paint projects (cement ornaments and the like).

http://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-detail-spray-gun-92126.html

I have a 30 Gal compressor, but turn down the regulator and only run the gun at 25 PSI. It should work with your compressor just fine.

For 13 bucks, wouldn't cost much to try it out.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

1saxman,

Install a female quick coupling to the outlet of the tank. Install a water/oil separator and regulator somewhere on a wall with a male adapter to attach a hose from the the tank. This will take the pressure off the tank and give you support for the separator and the regulator. The hose between the tank and the separator will eliminate any stress from vibrations. I set this system up years ago for my Sears compressor and never had any problems.


----------

